# 6.4 Powerstroke



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

JT Wood said:


> I bet it's an idi


All of mine right now are IDI. Not hard to work on and don't cost a lot to work on. Granted not the horse power of newer one,but they get the job done with not a lot of problems. 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

So I guess then I should be staying away from the 6.4


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Duh.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Randy Bush said:


> All of mine right now are IDI. Not hard to work on and don't cost a lot to work on. Granted not the horse power of newer one,but they get the job done with not a lot of problems.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


Remember to keep up on the sca's


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I love my 7.3. Hopefully Ford will come out with something reliable by the time I can afford a new truck. I know the 7.3s had their quirks as well, but the 6.0 and on just scare me.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

The problem with 7.3's around here is that the trucks are so rusted out they aren't worth getting into.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> The problem with 7.3's around here is that the trucks are so rusted out they aren't worth getting into.


But they still want stupid money for them.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

They're worth it. No rust here which is nice.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> The problem with 7.3's around here is that the trucks are so rusted out they aren't worth getting into.


That is the nice thing here, very little rust. :thumbsup:


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> I love my 7.3. Hopefully Ford will come out with something reliable by the time I can afford a new truck. I know the 7.3s had their quirks as well, but the 6.0 and on just scare me.


These could be my words exactly:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

Last couple we bought have been 3500 6.6 duramax diesels. No complaints so far. Not a lot of miles though. Time will tell.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

I love my duramax, no real major issues. They can have some but they seem to be one of the more reliable light diesel engines.


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

I wouldn't buy it. I have a 07 6.4 liter and the head gaskets blew at 55k miles! Cost me 5 grand to repair. I have replaced the rotors, water pump, and starter all under 75k. I have well about 120k know and have not had a problem in a long time.....knock on wood.

Apparently the bolts are likely to stretch. If repaired properly using studs (btw ford dealer will not repair using studs they have to repair back to factory standards) and installing the egr delete it can be a decent engine.

It may be possible the truck you are interested in had this done. I would find out. If so and for the right price it may be worth considering.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Hell no dont buy a 6.4 or even a 6.7. 

Cummings has 900 ft.lb. torque this year.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

No g.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

JBM said:


> Hell no dont buy a 6.4 or even a 6.7.
> 
> Cummings has 900 ft.lb. torque this year.


Only a 11.5k premium for the hummin Cummins.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Only a 11.5k premium for the hummin Cummins.


Ram makes it Cummings shakes it!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

No g.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Is it cummins? what do i know. IT still has 900 ft.lb. torque. Probably more if it had a g.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Since forever.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

natural1 said:


> I wouldn't buy it. I have a 07 6.4 liter and the head gaskets blew at 55k miles! Cost me 5 grand to repair. I have replaced the rotors, water pump, and starter all under 75k. I have well about 120k know and have not had a problem in a long time.....knock on wood.
> 
> Apparently the bolts are likely to stretch. If repaired properly using studs (btw ford dealer will not repair using studs they have to repair back to factory standards) and installing the egr delete it can be a decent engine.
> 
> It may be possible the truck you are interested in had this done. I would find out. If so and for the right price it may be worth considering.


You have a 6.0 not a 6.4.

Head bolts aren't an issue on the 6.4


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

6.4s have head gasket and bolt issues as well.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I got 800 on my powerstroke and for $150 I can be at 490 hp and 970 ft/lb torque. plus I still have a great truck. (That kind of power is pointless though) The dodge has a great motor and a lousy chassis. 


I'd buy a 6.0 or a 6.4 and bullet proof it.

Thanks to forums like this they are real cheap to buy.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

JT Wood said:


> You have a 6.0 not a 6.4.
> 
> Head bolts aren't an issue on the 6.4


As a guy that had issues with the headbolts and broke a rocker arm, there are the same amount of headbolts from the 6.0 to 6.4 and they did not change the bolts enough to stop them from having issues. That what my deisel mechanic explained to me anyway.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

I think they added 1 per cycinder on the 6.4s and both have issues if the right oil filter isn't used.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

The rocker arm has nothing to do with the head bolts. The head studs are much bigger than the 6.0

Some interesting videos


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

JT Wood said:


> I got 800 on my powerstroke and for $150 I can be at 490 hp and 970 ft/lb torque. plus I still have a great truck. (That kind of power is pointless though) The dodge has a great motor and a lousy chassis.
> 
> 
> I'd buy a 6.0 or a 6.4 and bullet proof it.
> ...


The 6.0 and 6.4 can be made to be a good engine, but even head studs may not solve all of the issues, i've heard of head studs having to be done 2 and 3 times. Granted I'm sure a lot of that was owner error. The oil filter issue is a huge one for me when looking at a used truck, you have no idea what they used and such. A major rebuilt is a lot of money. Head studs aren't so bad if you know what your getting into when buying the truck.

One of the performance diesel shops around here love the 6.0 and 6.4's they have a couple that are pretty high horse power and torque, but it takes a lot of money to get there.


Any truck will and can have issues.

Duramax's had crap injectors in the beginning, for the most part they are pretty reliable now just a few quirks here and there. The biggest thing now is as good as the Allison is, in stock form you can't push much more then a extra 100 HP with out some kind of failure.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I think at this point in time all 3 make a decent vehicle. 

I ran ford v10s for years. Those were Uber reliable but thirsty. I averaged 10 mpg. 

With the diesel I get about 18.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

We have a f450 we use for hauling a gooseneck around, V10. I've gotten down to like 4-6 MPH, strong headwind, tall load. Thirsty and lacking power sometimes.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got a v10. Average 9. Just saw a local construction company with a new f650 dump with a v10. I was so happy to see a v10 that gets worse mileage than me.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

We had a old single Axle dump truck with a 350... I think it had like 5.xx rear end topped out at 55 or so. Worst gas milage ever


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I used to own a ford Louisville tandem axle. I delivered lumber and steel. 

Gross weight was 50k..
With 20 gears to choose from it got the job done. But usually got around 4mpg
It had a 477 gas engine.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

JT Wood said:


> I used to own a ford Louisville tandem axle. I delivered lumber and steel.
> 
> Gross weight was 50k..
> With 20 gears to choose from it got the job done. But usually got around 4mpg
> It had a 477 gas engine.


We should all go back to such trucks, good for our economy... with surplus of oil and all


----------

